# دراسة التاكل في خطوط النفط الخام



## خالد جابر (23 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم

يرجى فتح المرفق المتضمن الموضوع اعلاه وارجوا ان تنال اعجابكم:31:

مع التقدير


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (23 يناير 2012)

مشكورون وماجورون على ما تقدمون


----------

